# Looking For Christopher Webster



## burtons1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello
does anyone remember 
Christopher Webster - just wondering if you could let me know anything about him
thank you


----------



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Knew a Chris Webster who was a rig mover for Aramco for many years




burtons1 said:


> Hello
> does anyone remember
> Christopher Webster - just wondering if you could let me know anything about him
> thank you


----------



## burtons1 (Jul 6, 2014)

orkneyman said:


> Knew a Chris Webster who was a rig mover for Aramco for many years


do you know if he was from the rotherham area please?Thank you


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

If you are looking for Chris Webster, can you give more details. Where he came from, age, wife if any. The more details you give, better the chance of finding him.


----------

